

Skype has a no go – can’t register the Trademark in EU - webdisrupt
http://www.otmore.com/skype-has-a-no-go-cant-register-the-trademark-in-eu/

======
sctb
Previously discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9493171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9493171)

------
kolev
Shows how broken the system is given how much more widely Skype is being used
than Sky.

